# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Suche Foto/Video von Schley

## Mtb-Flo

Genauer gesagt *Richie Schley* wie er in *Saalbach beim Slopestyle* seine *Gabelstandrohre verliehrt* bei einem Sprung.
Oder auch wie das Bike / Gabel nachher aussieht.
Hab das in der neuen Freeride gelesen, aber mir ist noch nie ein Foto davon übern weg gelaufen.

*Wäre euch dankbar wenn ihr was habt.*

Ich such dann auch mal weiter. Bisher ergabs noch nix, aber wenn ich was hab post ichs hier dran.

----------


## Eisbär

Ich hab so ein foto

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> Ich hab so ein foto


Kannst des Posten?
Oder hast nen Link?

----------


## resend

würd ich auch gern sehen..

----------


## BikeDJ

Hi hier ein´Video von seiner firma Rotwild

----------

